# P0325, P0335, P0105, P0141



## daerth (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi! I would appreciate any recommendations for fixing my 1997 Nissan Maxima. I received the following codes upon attempting to start the car. The codes remained after clearing the memory and attempting to start. The car needed a jump start because the battery was dead (haven't used it in 2 months) and will almost turn over, but doesn't.

P0325 (fault) - Knock sensor
P0335 (pending) - Crankshaft position sensor
P0105 (pending) - Manifold absolute pressure
P0141 (pending) - O2 sensor

The car has had electrical issues for over a year. New battery and alternator. Windows and a couple other electrical items won't work. 

I've read conflicting information about whether the knock sensor will cause a no-start, but it is the only primary code.

Suggestions?

Thanks,
Greg


----------

